# "did you eat your basketball?" - My Granny



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 1, 2021)

My grandmother just woke up and asked me, if I ate my basketball


----------



## ben909 (Dec 1, 2021)

"I HAVE DONE NOTHING YOU CAN PROVE"


----------



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 1, 2021)

ben909 said:


> "I HAVE DONE NOTHING YOU CAN PROVE


I ATE THE BASKETBALL


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Dec 1, 2021)

WHY


----------



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 1, 2021)

Rye the eevee said:


> WHY


I DONT KNOW


----------



## ChickenEatingCeramicBowl (Dec 1, 2021)

Lapee Rabbit! said:


> I DONT KNOW


ARE YOU OKAY?


----------



## Lapee Rabbit! (Dec 1, 2021)

Rye the eevee said:


> ARE YOU OKAY?


YES


----------

